#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Zahnfleisch geschwollen >

## corpID

Wusste nicht, wo ich es sonst rein schreiben sollte, ein Zahnmedizinforum fehlt euch irgendwie  :Zwinker:  
Folgendes: Ich bin heute morgen aufgewacht und habe gemerkt das mein Zahnfleisch an den beiden obereren, vorderen Schneidezähnen geschwollen ist. Es ist nicht rot, tut nicht weh oder sonstiges, nur spürbar dick.
Das Zahnfleisch des linken Zahns ist weniger betroffen als das vom rechten, um den geht es regelrecht drumherum. 
Jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? 
Mfg

----------


## LaDySuNnY

Es könnte natürlich etwas Entzündliches im Zahn ablaufen oder so, dass das Zahnfleisch angeschwollen ist.
Also ich hatte vor 2 Wochen ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings betraf das die komplette obere linke seite und es hat auch ein kleines bisschen wehgetan, ging aber nach 2 Tagen weg. Ich denk ich hab einfach zu doll geputzt und das Zahfleisch bissl doof getroffen oder so, veilleciht ist es bei dir ja ähnlich.

----------


## Lotti

Hallo corpID, 
also das muss nicht zwangsweise was schlimmes sein,kann vielleicht ne Entzündung
durch nen kleine Wunde am Zahnfleisch gekommen sein,durch zu festes Zähne putzen
zum Beispiel.
Ich würde jetzt einfach erstmal das Zahnfleisch weiter beobachten,wenn das aber öfter
vorkommt oder vielleicht sogar mit Zahnfleischbluten auftritt,dann würde ich auf jeden
Fall zum Zahnarzt zur Abklärung gehe.
Es könnte vielleicht auch ne Parodontitis im Anfangsstadium dahinter stecken.Also
einfach weiterbeobachten und im Zweifelsfall immer zum Arzt gehen.

----------

